# How do I replace Services.exe



## detchra (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi. I'm new to this so please be patient with me. I installed Avast and ran a boot scan. I found 4 infections. The last one I found was located in C:\Windows\System\Services.exe. 

When the options came up of what to do with the infection (delete, ignore, quarantine, etc.), I wasn't paying attention to where it was located and instead of putting it into quarantine, I deleted it.

Now when I reboot, I get a message stating "Windows cannot find C:\Windows\System\Services.exe." How do I fix this?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello -

That is not a legit location for services.exe so I don't think you want to replace it

services.exe should be in system32

There is likely now an orphaned registry entry missing the file, so you get the message. Usually in either HKLM\..\Run or HKCU\..\Run

For more detailed assistance if required....

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

